# Semi Aquatic enclosure building ideas



## timothyng1998 (Aug 12, 2015)

Started off building the Frame. 




It's built around a 4ft fish tank.




A shelf (ground level) was fitted into the frame and a hole was cut it to it for access to the water.




I measured and fitted foam around the opening which will then be covered and sealed with grout










Qubelock aluminium frame was attached as reenforcement, and to install walls and doors 




Cut branches to size and designing the setup










The basic structure was pretty much done at this stage, glass doors were placed in




I got the bamboo type fence from bunnings to be used as backgrounds




The ramp is done, so turtles and water dragons can get in and out of water with ease, it also stops the mulch from going into the aquarium.










The heating and lighting were wired in and i made a few ledges for them to climb and sit on.







So here is the finished product. water dragons and long necks are enjoying it. still making minor improvements here and there every so often.
Hope you guys like my build!


----------



## camloch (Aug 13, 2015)

How long did this take? Love the step by step photos, very helpful. I have a EWD thats about a year old and looking at building my own or modifying a huge terrarium. Thanks!


----------



## timothyng1998 (Aug 13, 2015)

It took me a few months cause I work on it for only a few hours per week. But you can easily get it done in a long weekend.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Aug 14, 2015)

That's a lot of work and a good result. I would, however, expect the particleboard to deteriorate very quickly with the humidity in the enclosure. Most of that shelving is made from non-HMR chipboard or MDF, so it has very poor water & humidity resistance. Anywhere moisture collects in the substrate, or if condensation runs down the glass in cold weather, you'll need to keep a close eye on it. Keep it as dry as possible - I've made enclosures out of plain chipboard in the past and they literally crumble to sawdust if they get too damp.

Nice Gippys!

Jamie


----------



## arevenant (Aug 14, 2015)

Few questions;
1/ How is the tank accessed for general maintenance? I assume it's a bit of a bother having to essentially pull the top half apart to access it for cleaning, water changes ect.?
2/ How do the WD's and Turtles transition back to the top half with the water level at only half tank depth?


----------



## timothyng1998 (Aug 14, 2015)

I tried my best to water proof it, I soliconed all the edges and applied a sealant on non laminated areas. The opening is big enough for me for general maintenance, if any thing big needs to happen. The whole aquarium slides out from the back. The water level was low when the photo was taken, it is just touching the ramp right now


----------

